# No more Paris, TX Pro/AM?



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like ASA has made the decision to drop the Paris, TX location next year as a Pro/Am.

https://theparisnews.com/free/article_de4a1e46-d38e-11eb-91c8-03ffaeeb9817.html


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Location, location, location...ASA feels that the location is not properly suited to handle the large number of shooters. They will find another location better suited to handle the numbers adequately. It's always about the money!


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

Please don't put another shoot in AL. I hope they come north some. Seems to me TN, NC, SC or VA would be prime locations.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Might be another site in Texas, tho I have no idea where. Lots of shooters in OK and MO so maybe Arkansas? I'm guessing ASA would not have made this move if they didn't have someplace in mind. Then again they may be testing the market to see what a community is willing to offer to get a shoot. 1,700 shooters represent a lot of money to a town. They know it will fill motels and eating joints, especially when you consider it not just the 1,700 shooters. There's family members who don't shoot but do travel with their shooter.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

That's interesting, isn't that generally the biggest proam? If so I would assume they would replace it with one in Texas as well


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd love to see something out WEST!!! Colorado? Utah? Idaho? Montana? It sucks for us westerners to have to travel 1000+ miles for a shoot in some flooded, mosquito infested, stinky wildlife reserve swampland (think Metropolis) :-( Put something in the hills or mountains... works well for the "Total Archery Challenge" crowd... 
🖐🎤


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

We have a perfect spot here in Tallahassee, if only we could get a building built on the site, or ASA would use one a little farther away than usual. The hold a big horse trial event there every year, so space shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bring something to the northeast!! That would be awesome


----------



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

I feel bad for the ASA shooters West of the Mississippi. For the love of all that is holy.. please don't move it to yet another Alabama location. We already have Cullman and Foley (closer for the FL/LA/GA crowd) to cover that area. As much as I would love a closer option.. London, KY is close enough for the TN/KY/NC/VA crowd. Metropolis kind of covers the MO/KS peeps (if they keep that location.. I heard a rumor that this may be their last year also).

Geographically.. if I was going to suggest states to look at I would say look at Oklahoma/Kansas for a more centralized location to pull in some from the West/Midwest, or Ohio for northeastern shooters. After those possibly something in southern South Carolina or northeastern Georgia for East coast crowd.



CarbonWarrior said:


> I'd love to see something out WEST!!! Colorado? Utah? Idaho? Montana? It sucks for us westerners to have to travel 1000+ miles for a shoot in some flooded, mosquito infested, stinky wildlife reserve swampland (think Metropolis) :-( Put something in the hills or mountains... works well for the "Total Archery Challenge" crowd...
> 🖐🎤


I'd be good with that.. especially if it was close enough to Yellowstone to make a vacation  It would be nice to have an option that isn't in a hot, muggy and soggy location every year. It's a bad time of year to hold all of them in southern states. I'm thinking April would be great to have one in Idaho/Montana and possibly add the challenge of chilly weather

While we are at it, NFAA could send some more events down south. Tired of just having a single state indoor and single state outdoor target shoot recognized by NFAA down here. Of course I'm not sure if you all have more of those out West or not. I was excited to see both a Rhinehart R-100 and a TAC event here in Tennessee. Unfortunately I wasn't able to attend either one


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Bring it to Houston! Plenty of places for the shoot to take place, plenty of hotels to be filled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting news


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I am betting that the ASA moves it to Agusta, GA, nobodyreally liked the shoot being there but ASA is close to there so..... which would suck because thats 16hrs from my house! 

A great location would be near Ozark, MO or Springfield, MO area, plenty of things for family's to do there.... 


BUT do not forget that these cities that host these events have to pay the ASA $25,000-50,000 or even more to hold the event in there city!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertx (Jun 23, 2021)

Az would be great for a early in the year shoot. February weather is awesome.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Problem with going west is the lack of ASA shooters in those states. It's kind of a chicken and egg deal; which comes first the shooters or the shoot. If you draw a map of the US and divided it into quarters, north/south, east/west I think you'd find the bulk of ASA shooters in the lower right quadrant. That's about all they are able to adequately serve now. They've tried some other states without much success. Some tried copying ASA and weren't able to succeed. Remember Regions?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

legion_archery said:


> I am betting that the ASA moves it to Agusta, GA, nobodyreally liked the shoot being there but ASA is close to there so..... which would suck because thats 16hrs from my house!
> 
> A great location would be near Ozark, MO or Springfield, MO area, plenty of things for family's to do there....
> 
> ...


Wow. Where did you get that information?


----------



## Desertx (Jun 23, 2021)

carlosii said:


> Problem with going west is the lack of ASA shooters in those states. It's kind of a chicken and egg deal; which comes first the shooters or the shoot. If you draw a map of the US and divided it into quarters, north/south, east/west I think you'd find the bulk of ASA shooters in the lower right quadrant. That's about all they are able to adequately serve now. They've tried some other states without much success. Some tried copying ASA and weren't able to succeed. Remember Regions?


I don’t dispute it is a east coast west coast deal. However to grow the organization a westward expansion is needed


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Desertx said:


> I don’t dispute it is a east coast west coast deal. However to grow the organization a westward expansion is needed





Desertx said:


> I don’t dispute it is a east coast west coast deal. However to grow the organization a westward expansion is needed





Desertx said:


> I don’t dispute it is a east coast west coast deal. However to grow the organization a westward expansion is needed





Desertx said:


> I don’t dispute it is a east coast west coast deal. However to grow the organization a westward expansion is needed


Expansion into any of those other three areas would require a major change in the ASA structure. I don't think Mike is prepared to take on that kind of reorganization. I'm not sure he wants to grow ASA much beyond it's current scale. Even though ASA has the logistics involved down to a fine science, that doesn't obscure the fact that putting on a pro am is a major undertaking. I'm sure you'll agree it's more than just setting up 400 plus targets. It's registration and data management, contracting with vendors, contracting for the site, managing staff, and a thousand other little details.

Regions Archery was a failed attempt to replicate ASA, moving into northern states like Ohio, Pennsylvania, Indiana, among others. For one reason or another it never got off the ground. Rumor had it that the organizer committed $250,000 to the effort and came up empty.

Not disputing the western demand for ASA pro ams. But imho it will take someone other than Mike to make it happen.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

Not to change paths too much here but OPA is starting to experience the same thing with their 1 event they have, which as of last year has moved to WI. With that move they also turned it into a ‘camping and music’ event on top of an Archery competition and national event.

The lodging and overall region of the event isn’t big enough for the event they are trying to become and the hotels and lodging that are local have gotten so outrageous in pricing that you’re spending quite a bit of money to attend, then bussing people in on top of it for the party. Also not to mention since this has became as much of a party event (if not more) than a competition, it has lost a lot of interest for people that want to go to shoot and compete.

I like to have a good time and I like to shoot archery as much as the next guy. Just not sure I like mixing them….


----------



## Boilerman86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Little birdie at Metropolis says Paris is being replaced by Shreveport LA. Says is 100% done.

Same little birdie says London may be replaced by Branson MO. Not 100% on this one.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Boilerman86 said:


> Little birdie at Metropolis says Paris is being replaced by Shreveport LA. Says is 100% done.
> 
> Same little birdie says London may be replaced by Branson MO. Not 100% on this one.


Shreveport? Count me out. Branson? Fine if you want hills...steep hills. LOL


----------



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Boilerman86 said:


> Little birdie at Metropolis says Paris is being replaced by Shreveport LA. Says is 100% done.
> 
> Same little birdie says London may be replaced by Branson MO. Not 100% on this one.


I heard the same from a couple different sources about Paris. Sorry… Paris was bad enough, not going to deal with Shreveport.

Now Branson, that we could make a family vacation of and the possibility of shots steeper than London is a plus is a plus in my book. Tired of flat courses


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Well its Shreveport LA. from a very good source said that they were paying ASA 60k to bring the shoot to Shreveport sad to hear you would think a state that has the biggest turn out even at the state shoots they wouldnt leave i think it was all about the cash , ASA says its about hotel room and such hell we had to drive 40 miles for a room at Cullman AL. last yr. i call BS. IMO !! I say TX,KS,OK,AR shooters boycott Shreveport shoot next yr.


----------



## Ravi1202 (Sep 28, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind if they choose one in GA. Closer for me.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

I’m near Charleston, SC and I think the area would be a great place for an ASA event. I know there is way more politics and $$$ involved but there are many plantations and county parks in the area that would serve as a perfect event location.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Wonder why they wouldnt use a ski resort like opa, tac or ibo? Just because they are north? Seems like they are perfect locations, lodging on site, food etc. I dont know.....
I would love to shoot the national stuff, just logistically doesnt make sense for me to do it often or if at all. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Heard the same about Shreveport/Monroe. Nothing about moving London.


----------



## Shane Dean (Apr 23, 2021)

mscott327 said:


> Location, location, location...ASA feels that the location is not properly suited to handle the large number of shooters. They will find another location better suited to handle the numbers adequately. It's always about the money!


The new location will be in Bossier Louisiana on the national guard property. They have over a 1000 acres so we can grow as large as we want there.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Shane Dean said:


> The new location will be in Bossier Louisiana on the national guard property. They have over a 1000 acres so we can grow as large as we want there.


Well 1,000 acres ain't as much as it sounds when you figure in parking area, vendors area and shooting lanes and that the whole 1,000 acres will not be usable.... plus the bad thing is it will be just like Ft Benning and be subject to many rules and can be very restrictive on things!

I've been wondering if Ft Benning will happen this year and I talked to a guy I know that is active military and he told me that there is a 0% chance that it will happen because of covid and many other government restrictions and I believe there is a new General overseeing FT Benning and that he doesn't care about the archery event..... So it makes a person wonder if the classic will go back to Foley, AL again this year?? I'm actually hoping the classic goes back to Foley again this year

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

legion_archery said:


> Well 1,000 acres ain't as much as it sounds when you figure in parking area, vendors area and shooting lanes and that the whole 1,000 acres will not be usable.... plus the bad thing is it will be just like Ft Benning and be subject to many rules and can be very restrictive on things!
> 
> I've been wondering if Ft Benning will happen this year and I talked to a guy I know that is active military and he told me that there is a 0% chance that it will happen because of covid and many other government restrictions and I believe there is a new General overseeing FT Benning and that he doesn't care about the archery event..... So it makes a person wonder if the classic will go back to Foley, AL again this year?? I'm actually hoping the classic goes back to Foley again this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Where did you hear THAT? I've not heard a whisper of Benning not happening, and I've got family there.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Milo357 said:


> Where did you hear THAT? I've not heard a whisper of Benning not happening, and I've got family there.


I've not heard it from anyone at ASA, I just know a guy that is in the Army and he told me that nothing is being allowed on military bases like Benning 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

legion_archery said:


> I've not heard it from anyone at ASA, I just know a guy that is in the Army and he told me that nothing is being allowed on military bases like Benning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Odd. I contacted my family up there on the base and they've heard nothing. Hope your wrong.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I figure Mike would've announced something already if that was the case. It's a month away and if it were being moved/cancelled, surely shooters would know by now in order to make travel plans.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

legion_archery said:


> I've not heard it from anyone at ASA, I just know a guy that is in the Army and he told me that nothing is being allowed on military bases like Benning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I just realized who the General at Ft. Benning is. You might be very right about that shoot being cancelled after all. That guy might shoot from the hip and cancel the event. I hope ASA can react as quickly as last time and be able to schedule Foley again.


----------



## Skilpatr (Jul 24, 2021)

carlosii said:


> Shreveport? Count me out. Branson? Fine if you want hills...steep hills. LOL


Right on the water, humidity and huge mosquitoes.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Milo357 said:


> I just realized who the General at Ft. Benning is. You might be very right about that shoot being cancelled after all. That guy might shoot from the hip and cancel the event. I hope ASA can react as quickly as last time and be able to schedule Foley again.


I wouldn't pre-pay my hotel room if I was you. LOL


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

blade37defender said:


> I figure Mike would've announced something already if that was the case. It's a month away and if it were being moved/cancelled, surely shooters would know by now in order to make travel plans.


Mike is a complete idiot and a huge @$$hole!!!! He was going off on people at Cullman this weekend!! I know two people that he blew up on for no reason at all, i mean absolutely no reason!! He walked up to them and just exploded!! He walked up to Tim G. and blew up on him for just standing at the end of the range talking to some people on his way out after the Saturday morning round, then he blew up on a northern guy I know for riding his electric bike and parking it at the start of the range!!!!

I wish someone would buy the ASA from Mike and make it better!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

carlosii said:


> I wouldn't pre-pay my hotel room if I was you. LOL


Looks like we were wrong. Benning is a go!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Milo357 said:


> Looks like we were wrong. Benning is a go!


I'll still hold off on believing it until I get there lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

We are trying extremely hard to get a pro am moved north. I thought we had our ducks in a row to take care of Paris relocation but it slipped away. Accommodations is a big hurdle.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

legion_archery said:


> Mike is a complete idiot and a huge @$$hole!!!! He was going off on people at Cullman this weekend!! I know two people that he blew up on for no reason at all, i mean absolutely no reason!! He walked up to them and just exploded!! He walked up to Tim G. and blew up on him for just standing at the end of the range talking to some people on his way out after the Saturday morning round, then he blew up on a northern guy I know for riding his electric bike and parking it at the start of the range!!!!
> 
> I wish someone would buy the ASA from Mike and make it better!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I know you are not allowed to drive your golf cart past a certain point when going to your range. I'd suspect the same holds true for bikes and other rides. Exceptions are made for handicapped and older shooters with physical problems. No idea what the deal was with Gillingham, but apparently it didn't hurt his shooting any.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I heard from a guy who’s dating a stripper that works part time at KFC that Mike whispered in her ear that the ASA sucks..........


----------



## MOOSE39465 (Sep 13, 2020)

Boilerman86 said:


> Little birdie at Metropolis says Paris is being replaced by Shreveport LA. Says is 100% done.
> 
> Same little birdie says London may be replaced by Branson MO. Not 100% on this one.


I heard the same thing.


----------

